# White Woman Calls Police On Black Man Entering His Own Luxury Condo Building.



## Kiowa (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.kmov.com/news/woman-con...cle_f40f212e-cf57-11e8-90b6-dfba9a0bf0c7.html 




UPDATE: Becky Building Guard gone..in 3.2.1.... 

_The full statement released by Tribeca-STL can be read here: 

Tribeca-STL was recently shared a video containing a disturbing interaction that we believe is important to clarify. 
The video did involve one of our employees, but the event did NOT take place at Tribeca-STL and did NOT involve one of our tenants. The video is showing the employee in her private life at her own residence interacting with another person. 

The Tribeca-STL family is a minority-owned company that consists of employees and residents from many racial backgrounds. We are proud of this fact and do not and never will stand for racism or racial profiling at our company. 
After a review of the matter the employee has been terminated and is no longer with our Company. At Tribeca-STL we want all residents, guests and visitors to feel welcome, safe and respected._


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 14, 2018)

She was really bold. Not only did she try to prevent him from entering the building but she followed him to his unit. She was harassing this man and borderline stalking him. Thank God he had the camera going because no one would take this seriously otherwise. I'm glad this is out there so people know what she did and that she's been fired behind it.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Oct 14, 2018)

So what is her excuse?  She obviously didn’t fear for her life cause you don’t follow people and give them the third degree if you’re scared.  This is too bold.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2018)

She needs to be evicted too.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 14, 2018)

Is you drunk?

Or 

Is you crazy?


Crazy for the win. 

I don’t even confront people at my job and our Corp policy is that we are suppose to if someone doesn’t have a badge visible and if they don’t use it to swipe in. 

Please.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 14, 2018)

White women are the sentinels of white supremacy.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 14, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> She needs to be evicted to.


Is she really a tenant? Or is she a dog walker for a tenant?


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 14, 2018)

I would have asked her, in all seriousness  " Are you a tenant here or are you the dog walker for a tenant?"


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Oct 14, 2018)

Honestly I am starting to think this call the police on Black people for existing is an organized effort. It’s either a message board, an email list or a mailer instructing them to do this.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Is she really a tenant? Or is she a dog walker for a tenant?



Um... Purple font? 

I assume she lives there, since she had a key fob and had an actual job (the one just got fired from). I guess she could be moonlighting as a dog walker, but imma go with what looks most obvious and say... she needs to be evicted for the racial profiling and harassment of a fellow tenant.


----------



## Kiowa (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not a dog person, I don't like dogs...Hallway Hillary kept that dog waiting too..that brother had a lot more patience with her than I had....I would have felt threatened and had to use my pepper spray....


----------



## Transformer (Oct 14, 2018)

But he is defending her and telling folks to leave her alone.  He dates white.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow just wow.....so blacks folks are supposed to tell yt folks their address now......this is so taking america back to when black folks had to show their papers....smh.

This is why every vote counts, elections have consequences and no matter what Dem is on the ticket you vote for them.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2018)

Transformer said:


> But he is defending her and telling folks to leave her alone.  He dates white.



Oh, Is that so? Then why did he post the video?


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2018)

He says that the police showed up and told him that he should have showed her his key. #ThisIsAmerica


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 14, 2018)

Lets start doing this to yt folks moving into black neighborhoods and see how far it goes....they are moving in because they can't afford to live amongst their own anymore...I see it where I am...neighborhoods that were predominantly black now has sprinkles of yt folks because it it the only place they can afford.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 14, 2018)

If you're my neighbor I want to get to know you.....after that stunt you pulled??? Wowzers. 

That's a nice building. Wonder if she can continue to afford to live there after getting fired. Lol.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 14, 2018)

So she lied like most white women but that won’t change his mind because he doesn’t th8nk it was about race.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 14, 2018)

Transformer said:


> But he is defending her and telling folks to leave her alone.  He dates white.



Yep. Just saw the Facebook posts about it. I came here to see if that's true.  I thought as much when I heard about it, but kept my thoughts to myself. I hate being right.

I'm not saying he deserved to be profiled, but he clearly doesn't need defending or any energy expended on his behalf.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 14, 2018)

@Transformer is this the comment you take issue with?


----------



## Transformer (Oct 15, 2018)

Why do Black folks feel they have to “go  high” instead of allowing the person to take the consequences of their actions.  Her lying ....and probably not the first time and the reason it comes so easy....endangers every Black person.  Actions have consequences....he can still put his trust in the Beckies he dates and Todd his best friend.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 15, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Lets start doing this to yt folks moving into black neighborhoods and see how far it goes....they are moving in because they can't afford to live amongst their own anymore...I see it where I am...neighborhoods that were predominantly black now has sprinkles of yt folks because it it the only place they can afford.



my hood adjacent, highly Brown neighborhood now has a few outliers and we are watching them suspiciously. In the past the only "others" we saw were looking for drugs. Should I make it a policy now to call the cops on these "dangerous looking loiterers"?    the cops probably wouldn't even respond here...


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 15, 2018)

Shoot I had an attitude when a babysitter for the neighbors downstairs had the nerve to open the door as I was coming up the stairs to my condo and ask who I was.  It wasn’t like we had just moved or anything. If you don’t mind your business....  I couldn’t even fathom being questioned in this way. I have attitude problems.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Oct 15, 2018)

Geez, she's a disaster.  The story gets better.  

Her estranged husband who is biracial (father is black) posted this video on FB.


----------



## Buckeyecurlz (Oct 15, 2018)

Why would he release the video if he didn’t want her harassed?  He knows how these things go.  Is he being nice-nasty?!  I hope.

#nosympathy


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 15, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. Just saw the Facebook posts about it. I came here to see if that's true.  I thought as much when I heard about it, but kept my thoughts to myself. I hate being right.
> 
> I'm not saying he deserved to be profiled, but he clearly doesn't need defending or any energy expended on his behalf.



You hear that?



It's the sound of a neatly folded cape.


----------



## nysister (Oct 15, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Shoot I had an attitude when a babysitter for the neighbors downstairs had the nerve to open the door as I was coming up the stairs to my condo and ask who I was.  It wasn’t like we had just moved or anything. If you don’t mind your business....  I couldn’t even fathom being questioned in this way. I have attitude problems.



That's not an attitude problem. She's didn't deserve to know.

Regarding the above, I'm not going to watch based on the updates.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 15, 2018)

He needs to note Eric Holder comments....go low.  This woman called the cops and stated he choked her.....and he wants folks to send her good vibes.

His *** could be jail without bond while she is lying on the next person and there will be a next person.  White women have gotten away with no accountability for their actions for too long.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm having a good day.  I'm not commenting.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 15, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Oh, Is that so? Then why did he post the video?


Perhaps he posted to get the support of Black people, especially Black women. Even thought he dates white, that would not be unusual.


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

Can anybody find out what the magic words are or the spell to use to get this concern for black women from our menfolk who spend too much time worrying about women that don't mind playing Russian roulette with their lives as a habit?


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 15, 2018)

Shula said:


> Can anybody find out what the magic words are or the spell to use to get this concern for black women from our menfolk who spend too much time worrying about women that don't mind playing Russian roulette with their lives as a habit?


Preach!


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 15, 2018)

Transformer said:


> He needs to note Eric Holder comments....go low.  This woman called the cops and stated he choked her.....and he wants folks to send her good vibes.
> 
> His *** could be jail without bond while she is lying on the next person and there will be a next person.  White women have gotten away with no accountability for their actions for too long.


Nah he could be cold and in the ground....


----------



## mensa (Oct 15, 2018)

Transformer said:


> But he is defending her and telling folks to leave her alone.  He dates white.


Will these Black men ever "learn some sense?"


----------



## Transformer (Oct 15, 2018)

mensa said:


> Will these Black men ever "learn some sense?"




Nope.  And now that he knows she’s available.....


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 15, 2018)

I came to this thread and went straight for the video. Anger was building up.  I then read the rest of the thread. Why was I allowing myself to get angry?


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 16, 2018)

Downtown St. Louis is no joke. Homeless, drug addicts and the mentally ill all over the place so I can understand the concern of someone piggybacking on you to get in the building. But anyone can look at him and see he is not part of the riff-raff that populates that area as he is too well dressed.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 16, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Downtown St. Louis is no joke. Homeless, drug addicts and the mentally ill all over the place so I can understand the concern of someone piggybacking on you to get in the building. But anyone can look at him and see he is not part of the riff-raff that populates that area as he is too well dressed.



But he says he didn't piggyback.....that he put in his code on the pin pad.  Apparently, you don't have to have the fob.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 16, 2018)

Transformer said:


> But he says he didn't piggyback.....that he put in his code on the pin pad.  Apparently, you don't have to have the fob.



Oh okay, I just scanned the article. I am in that area a lot and I'm always on guard because you will see some of the most sinister looking people thanks to that big homeless shelter downtown...especially after dark, but like I said, this man is definitely not part of that crowd because if he was she would have been just as terrified as my black behind would have been, lol, and would not have followed him like that. She was harassing him for sure.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe that was her yt woman’s way of “flirting”


----------



## Transformer (Oct 16, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Maybe that was her yt woman’s way of “flirting”



I thought about that too....and maybe so has he.  That's why he doesn't want her to suffer any consequences.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 16, 2018)

So let's go down the stupid path with her and pretend we lack the common sense God gave us and suppose this guy was the "scary black guy" she claimed to think he was... what exactly did she think she was going to accomplish by following him and harassing him?? You ain't gonna scare away a real bad guy so what is you doing dumb bunny??
I wish he had been a real criminal so he coulda choked her dumb butt out!


I don't care about this particular Becky whisperer, I'll save my outrage for someone worthy...


----------



## mensa (Oct 16, 2018)

The outcome for this man could've been deadly. If these people are not held accountable for their wreckless behavior towards Black folk, it's just a matter of time before someone loses their freedom or their life.

Will he continue to risk his own well-being in order to be able to "get with" a Becky?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Shula (Oct 16, 2018)

I can see them on a reality tv dating show now, giggling and snuggled up together, "You'll never guess how we met!" giggle giggle


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 16, 2018)

Hmm.....
Since her ex was half black, maybe that was her retarded attempt at an icebreaker/romantic way in (no shade, but she isn't the best looking?). She knew she wasn't getting his attention no other kind of way.  she also took the time to follow him?  with NO ONE PRESENT?  Who does that to a complete stranger? Nah, she was tryin' to get some and thought this was her shot.  Dude is not half bad lookin and since he lives there, she figured he's down with the swirl.  and then when he didn't engage in a social manner,  she felt rejected, so all of a sudden she decided to tell the police she got choked, likely as vengeance for her injured and embarrassed ego.  It's happened before.
Once you go black......

Either way, she played her race card and lost big.  I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he lived there and thought this played nonsense would work and her color would giver her obnoxious self a pass from him.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 16, 2018)

BrickbyBrick said:


> Hmm.....
> Since her ex was half black, maybe that was her retarded attempt at an icebreaker/romantic way in (no shade, but she isn't the best looking?). She knew she wasn't getting his attention no other kind of way.  she also took the time to follow him?  with NO ONE PRESENT?  Who does that to a complete stranger? Nah, she was tryin' to get some and thought this was her shot.  Dude is not half bad lookin and since he lives there, she figured he's down with the swirl.  and then when he didn't engage in a social manner,  she felt rejected, so all of a sudden she decided to tell the police she got choked, likely as vengeance for her injured and embarrassed ego.  It's happened before.
> Once you go black......
> 
> Either way, she played her race card and lost big.  I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he lived there and thought this played nonsense would work and her color would giver her obnoxious self a pass from him.




Somewhere online I read a comment that allegedly he  WAS "down with the swirl" . I can't verify so it may be a presumptive statement made by an online troll.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 16, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Somewhere online I read a comment that allegedly he  WAS "down with the swirl" . I can't verify so it may be a presumptive statement made by an online troll.



I figured he might be....but even those dudes have standards.   Could be she didn't make the cut.  In which case I must toast the irony of it all......


----------



## Transformer (Oct 16, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Somewhere online I read a comment that allegedly he  WAS "down with the swirl" . I can't verify so it may be a presumptive statement made by an online troll.



Nope, there are receipts.  Look at his social media pages.....other sites found the pics and posted them.

By the way, all white women believe  all Black men want them.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 16, 2018)

“I can still have a “presentable” conversation with her”.

 I bet he’d still try to smash, if she let him.


----------



## Shula (Oct 16, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> “I can still have a “presentable” conversation with her”.
> 
> * I bet he’d still try to smash, if she let him*.



Yep, just like how Charlemagne handled Tomi Lahren, like this mess is cute.​


Transformer said:


> By the way, *all white women believe all Black men want them*.



How very Lena Dunham of this chick like in the OBJ situation.

Everything feels like the Twilight Zone in these situations. Black men playing dumb and dumber and white men saying things and making observations that black men should. One white guy was like, why do all these white women acting like this look the same? Basically unattractive and carrying on like they're irresistible.   White privilege got them acting like they're on crack.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

_"Each of these women is making these calls not because they feel legitimately threatened, but because they need to bolster their deflating identities as “mistresses of the universe,” fully aware of the very real dangers to the Black people involved at the hand of the police.”

_

...Heather apparently still called the police on him. She clearly told a compelling story to the cops about the big, bad black man minding his own business in his own apartment after having been harassed for several minutes as he just tried to go home—because according to Toles, they showed up at his door 30 minutes later.

According to the New York Times, T*oles said Sunday that the responding officer told him Mueller felt “uncomfortable” about him being in the building. *Toles let the officer know he was the tenant of the apartment, and the police left without citing anyone.

Here’s an important thing to note: *Not only did Heather call the police, but she actually dialed 911—the emergency line*—and told the dispatcher that she wasn’t sure if Toles was a tenant of the building or not.

*If the roles were reversed there would be no need to fire the man from his job because his family would be burying him as the cops would likely turn on him rather than investigate Becky.*

There are many things we could place the blame on, but we know that this is historical. It has been reinvigorated and given an open and aggressive presence through the current political administration.

It is wrapped in white supremacy, upheld and protected by law enforcement.

*It is racial terrorism 2.0, and it’s only going to get worse.



This is why there must be consequences whether it's public shaming or firing.  Otherwise more will feel embolden to do the same.*


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

Transformer said:


> According to the New York Times, T*oles said Sunday that the responding officer told him Mueller felt “uncomfortable” about him being in the building. *Toles let the officer know he was the tenant of the apartment, and the police left without citing anyone.




I just saw her ABC Nightline interview.  She states she was following the Condo association rules ..."for seeing someone you don't know in the building."  It had nothing to do with the key fob or piggybacking.   

The condo association is going to get her hurt.  Folks haven't learned anything from Sanford, FL and "neighborhood watch personnel".


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 17, 2018)

Glad she got fired.....by her own ex (sort of)!!!

***laughing on my way to hell***

Oh...and no black women harmed.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 17, 2018)

Transformer said:


> I just saw her ABC Nightline interview.  She states she was following the Condo association rules ..."for seeing someone you don't know in the building."  It had nothing to do with the key fob or piggybacking.
> 
> The condo association is going to get her hurt.  Folks haven't learned anything from Sanford, FL and "neighborhood watch personnel".


So the condo association expects residents to know everybody in the building???


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> So the condo association expects residents to know everybody in the building???



They better start posting pictures like in government buildings.

By the way, she must think --  every time he leaves the building he has to wait until someone opens the front door.  She isn't using common sense.

" I was afraid....I feared for my safety....because he was still in the building" 

I guess her apartment doesn't lock.


----------



## Shula (Oct 17, 2018)

Transformer said:


> " I was afraid....I feared for my safety....because he was still in the building"



"I was so afraid that I followed him into an elevator and directly to his apartment where he could've done anything to me!"

But he didn't, Susan, so please let go of your victimization fantasies of being savagely raped by an animal who couldn't control himself and just had to have you. White women must have different mirrors than us, lol. The delusion is so out there that you wouldn't believe it if we hadn't seen it for 400 years. White folks need to take an extended "administrative leave" and work on producing better white folks. Just self segregate, make your babies in test tubes, and delete all the "nonsense" genes from your DNA and send those back out to us. Or don't.


----------



## Guapa1 (Oct 17, 2018)

*note to self* Read thread before getting annoyed because some people ain't worth it.


----------



## Shula (Oct 17, 2018)

Guapa1 said:


> *note to self* Read thread before getting annoyed because some people ain't worth it.



Our  black men keep showing us right?


----------



## nysister (Oct 18, 2018)

Waaaaaahhhh




Shula said:


> The delusion is so out there that you wouldn't believe it if we hadn't seen it for 400 years. White folks need to take an extended "administrative leave" *and work on producing better white folks. Just self segregate, make your babies in test tubes, and delete all the "nonsense" genes from your DNA and send those back out to us. *Or don't.


----------



## Shula (Oct 18, 2018)

nysister said:


> Waaaaaahhhh



I'm so sorry. I was feeling extra spicy when I wrote that, lol.


----------



## nysister (Oct 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> I'm so sorry. I was feeling extra spicy when I wrote that, lol.



Don't be sorry! LOL The truth will set us free!


----------



## Shula (Oct 18, 2018)

nysister said:


> Don't be sorry! LOL The truth will set us free!


My girls get so upset me because I'll be reading the news and shaking my head with my face frowned up saying mmmhmm, nuh uhn, oh lord...building up the suspense. Then I finally break the silence with, "It's gone be a bunch dead white folks at armageddon. May not be too many left over." 

They better pull themselves together, lol.


----------



## Shula (Oct 18, 2018)

She can spend her free time on learning how to mind her own business.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> She can spend her free time on learning how to mind her own business.



Welp...she will now have time to realize who her neighbors are...


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 18, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> Welp...she will now have time to realize who her neighbors are...


----------



## ilong (Oct 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> Can anybody find out what the magic words are or the spell to use to get this concern for black women from our menfolk who spend too much time worrying about women that don't mind playing Russian roulette with their lives as a habit?


  - and they go back to the same type of hydrant or tree.


----------



## ilong (Oct 18, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Nope.  And now that he knows she’s available.....



Yes - would not surprise me to see them in the news dating and then married.


----------



## ilong (Oct 18, 2018)

What person, male or female, in their right mind would front a"STRANGE"  man off, try to physically stop him, get into an elevator with him AND then follow him, if they were truly afraid of them.   
She was "shoppin"  IMO.   Thinking she could snatch another "one like her ex"!   
But her "ex" (video) was a surprise guest to this craziness.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2018)

BrickbyBrick said:


> Hmm.....
> Since her ex was half black, maybe that was her retarded attempt at an icebreaker/romantic way in (no shade, but she isn't the best looking?). She knew she wasn't getting his attention no other kind of way.  she also took the time to follow him?  with NO ONE PRESENT?  Who does that to a complete stranger? Nah, she was tryin' to get some and thought this was her shot.  Dude is not half bad lookin and since he lives there, she figured he's down with the swirl.  and then when he didn't engage in a social manner,  she felt rejected, so all of a sudden she decided to tell the police she got choked, likely as vengeance for her injured and embarrassed ego.  It's happened before.
> Once you go black......
> 
> Either way, she played her race card and lost big.  I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he lived there and thought this played nonsense would work and her color would giver her obnoxious self a pass from him.



I posted something very similar before reading your post.   If the company who fired her, also owns the building, it would not surprise me if she's evicted also, which I'm sure there is some clause in her lease she violated with her actions.


----------



## weaveadiva (Oct 19, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. Just saw the Facebook posts about it. I came here to see if that's true.  I thought as much when I heard about it, but kept my thoughts to myself. I hate being right.
> 
> I'm not saying he deserved to be profiled, but he clearly doesn't need defending or any energy expended on his behalf.
> 
> View attachment 436655


Dead at him capitalizing with a YouTube channel.


----------



## Shula (Oct 19, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> Welp...she will now have time to realize who her neighbors are...




She can just sit in the doorway and memorize faces all day as they come and go, lol.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 19, 2018)

Shula said:


> She can just sit in the doorway and memorize faces all day as they come and go, lol.


 
Yep


----------



## Transformer (Oct 19, 2018)

Shula said:


> She can just sit in the doorway and memorize faces all day as they come and go, lol.




Opportunity knocks....facial recognition software for apartment buildings....better than a fob which anyone can use.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 19, 2018)

*Home gals ex has released a statement... 






*


*Source*​


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2018)

I just watched the "*EXCLUSIVE*" interview that "*she reached out*" to the news station for.   I  sense "lying and dishonesty" in watching her and her repeatedly saying she was "doing what my condominium instructed/ask me to do".  I believe the reason she called the police, even after she saw the man with the key and entering his home, was a countermeasure.   She realized she was going to be all over social media and the news and the question would rise, if you were afraid why didn't you call the police, so she did - after the fact.  

However, if I were that afraid I would have been dialing the police as I walked away from the front building entrance  and the potential threat.   I certainly would not ride up in an elevator with the "threat".  

I think she wants to be in the news and  is basking in the attention.   I hope it's well worth it!  Most companies stay as far away from a "publicized suspected racist" as much as possible.   They are not going to put themselves in a position to have to litigate a future situation.  Hence, why many employ companies who do extensive background checks using sophisticated algorithms.   Although, it won't take a lot of searching for her name to pop up.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2018)

@AnjelLuvs - yes I saw that yesterday.   Which is why I deemed him a surprise guest.   She must have been some piece of work for her ex to come out and make such a "testimonial" statement.   He wants everyone to know he is nowhere near that apartment or *"individual"*  .  Although,  I believe this is a countermeasure on his part as well, attempting to make sure her "mess" doesn't put him or his company at risk.    People don't realize when they do crazy stuff  they drag loved ones into their mess


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 19, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> “I can still have a “presentable” conversation with her”.
> 
> I bet he’d still try to smash, if she let him.


I wasn't going to post in this thread but I just watched his mini interview and I'm mad now. I ignored my upstairs neighbor for almost a year after she caused a leak in my ceiling from letting her tub over flow. After something like this a civil conversation would never be an option. Never! If someone ever followed me and harassed me like this I would tell my landlord it's either them or me! And I'm a good tenant and my landlord loves me so she would have to go.


----------



## Guapa1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Shula said:


> Our  black men keep showing us right?


 Exactly and it's tiring and embarrassing.


----------

